# [TR][ISO-9] Forumlarï¿½ Doï¿½ru Kullanma Kï¿½lavuzu

## togan

Bu yazi  buradaki ilgi eksikligi nedeniyle gereksiz bulunarak kaldirildi..

----------

## koray

Oncelikle ellerine saglik...

Umarým, kucuk bir ekleme yaparsam basettigin gruplara

girmis olmam...    :Very Happy: 

http://www.linux.org.tr/templates/resimler/extras/bart_google.png

----------

## togan

Selam Koray,

Katkýn için teþekkürler, inanki taþ tam gediðindeydi.  :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## koray

 *togan wrote:*   

> Selam Koray,
> 
> Katkýn için teþekkürler, inanki taþ tam gediðindeydi. 
> 
> Kolay gelsin

 

 :Cool:   Selamlar, 

birsey deil, elden geldigince her konuda...

Kolay gelsin...

----------

## togan

Selam..

Buranýn forums.gentoo.org Türkçe forumlarýnýn  bazý çok samimim olduðum kader birliði ettiðim arkadaþlarýmýn olumsuz fikirlerine raðmen, onlarla ters düþme pahasýna, olmasý gerektiðine inanarak çalýþmalarýmý sürdürüyorum.. Buna tüm arkadaþlarýmýn katkýda bulunmasý hem benim haklýlýðýmý kanýtlamasý açýsýndan, hemde Türk insanýmýzýn da Dünyada baþka Milletlerden olan insanlar gibi uluslar arasý katkýda bulunabileceðinin, karþýlýk beklemeden Linux felsefesinin geliþmesine bir kilometre taþý olabileceðinin bir ispat noktasý olacaðýna olan  inancýmý saðlamlaþtýracaktýr.....

Hepinize kolay gelsin 

Bizi saran bu Kabuk elbet birgün kýrýlacak ve Baharda patlayarak açan  çiçekler gibi benimde geliþtiricilerim  (Developer lerim) burada ve baþka önemli yerlerde yerini alacaklardýr.. Biz bunu hakediyoruz.. Bize sadece biraz cesaret gerekiyor..

----------

## togan

 *koray wrote:*   

> Oncelikle ellerine saglik...
> 
> Umarým, kucuk bir ekleme yaparsam basettigin gruplara
> 
> girmis olmam...   
> ...

 

Selam Koray senin bart resmine ben birazcýk katkýda bulundum..

http://www.kolkola.org/forum/bart_google2.png  günün anlam ve önemine uygun bu resmi bir kaç dilden anlaþýlýr þekle getirdim..  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin..

----------

## koray

 :Laughing: 

Guzel olmus, tanimladigin tipte soru soranlar

sadece biz deiliz forumlardan gordugum kadariyla...

----------

## togan

Selam,

Bu sadece bize özgü bir sorun deðil.. :Smile:  Tüm Dünyadaki forumlar bundan muzdarip zaten...

Ýngilizce konuþulan Almanca konuþulan forumlardada benzer sýkýntýlar oluyor.. Hatta bazen moderator arkadaþlarýmýn sertçe uyarýlar yapmak zorunda kaldýklarýna þahitliðim olmuþtur..

Sorun evrensel yani.. :Smile: 

Bu yazdýðým forum kullanma kýlavuzu da  her dilde kullanýlabilir.. Heryere uyacaktýr, diye düþünüyorum..

Kolay gelsin..

----------

## togan

Selam herkese,

Baþka forumlarla baðlantýlarý olan arkadaþlar bu kýlavuzdan baþka forumlarýnda faydalanmasýný saðlayabilirler.. Moderator ve Administrator dostlar kesinlikle  faydalanmak isteyeceklerdir...

Bundan Türk internet dünyasýnda toplumsal bir fayda görüyorum.

Kolay gelsin..

----------

## togan

Selam herkese,

Gerçekten bu konu ile ilgili görüþü olan yokmu ?? Ben ise oldukça önemsemiþtim.. Galiba yanýlmýþým..

Kolay gelsin

----------

## nerval

 *togan wrote:*   

> Birde herþeyi soranlar var, oluþan en ufak sorunda, zahmet  edip google ye filan bakmadan, çözmeye uðraþmadan, man sayfalarýna (konsolda  #man programadý  yazdýnmý, man sayfasý varsa gelir) hiç bakmadan türkçe sayfalarý hiç sorgulamadan (www.belgeler.org  ki çok deðerli çalýþmalar orada mevcut, ama okuyabilenler için tabii)...Arkadaþýmýz direk gelir ve sorularýný sorar  hiçbir düzgün  açýklama yoktur. Olmuyor çalýþmýyor diyenler grubuna dahildirler ayný zamanda.. 
> 
>        Þimdi içinizden --ya baba amma abarttýn!! pes doðrusu bu kadarýný da yapan yoktur .. diyorsunuz.. Ýnanýn bana bunlarýn hepsini yapabilen yetenekli arkadaþlar mevcut  Ýnanmazsanýz bir çok moderator administrator arkadaþým var forumlara gidin ve onlara sorun...

 

Hocam su konuda yerden goge kadar haklisin  :Smile:  Yahu oncelikle hele bir google'dan arayin ; bakalim insanlar daha once ayni sorunla karsilasinca ne yapmislar ?  :Smile: 

Dokuman cok guzel olmus arada  :Smile:  Zevkle okunuyor.

----------

## togan

Selam bu arada bart nasýl olmuþ öðretmeni çok acýmasýz çýktý..  :Smile: 

Üç dilden yazdýrýyor..  :Smile:  Saðolsun Koray benim hiç aklýma gelmemiþti..

http://kolkola.org/forum/bart_google2.png

Kolay gelsin, Görüþmek üzere..

----------

## nerval

Bart muhtesem  :Smile: 

----------

## rakdere

Togan yazinda katildigim yerler var katilmadigim noktalar var.

Elbette birbirimize karis soru sorarken de yanitlarken de nazik olmaliyiz.

Kimse kimsenin usagi, kolesi degil.Sen sordun diye ben her soruna yanit vermek zorunda degilim...

 Bunlar tamam da once google falan bakin laflari bana ters geldi.

  Cogunlugun zaten soru sormadan once sagi solu arastirdigini

dusunuyorum.Sorularina yanit bulamamis, foruma yazmistir.

Google da cevabi var diyorsan, yabanci dili yetmemistir, google in

yuzlerce sayfalik yigininda gozune carpmamistir vs..

    Herkes ayni bilgi, tecrube  seviyesinde degill, bunu da gozonune almak lazim.Sozgelimi Togan a abc gelen bana "cok zor/ cozulemez" geliyordur.

   Bu acilardan

    Bence herkes istedigi soruyu rahatca sorabilmeli.

    Insanlara baski yapmayalim.

    Soru sormaya korkar hale getirmeyelim.

     Ama ingilizce, almanca forumlarda ayni sorunun yaniti var diyorsaniz

o zaman Turkce forum acacagiz diye hic ugrasmayalim, biz de o ingilizce,

almanca forumlara katilalim, derdimizi oralarda dokelim.

     Sorular basit geliyorsa su yapilir arkadaslar gormezlikten gelirler,

hic yanitlamazlar, olur biter.

----------

## togan

Selam Rafet,

Bence bazý yerleri gözden kaçýrmýþsýn bu yazýda muhatap alýnan insanlar, kolaycýlýða kaçan herþeyi birilerinin sýrtýna sarmaya çalýþan arkadaþlar..Yani birisi, bir arkadaþ yan gel Osman bir dönüm bostan diyerek.. Yatacak ve sonrada diyecekki ben Gentoo kullanýyorum..Bunun yanlýþlýðýný ve çarpýklýðýný ortaya koymaya çalýþtým.. Ayrýca dil öðrenmeye çalýþmanýnda kimseye zararý yok..  :Smile:  Öðrenebilirsin...

Kolay gelsin

----------

## koray

Sabahtan beri bunu ariyodum, Eric Raymond'un akillica soru

sorumu ile ilgili belgesinin Turkce cevrimi...

http://belgeler.org/howto/smart-questions.html

Isteyene orjinali de var:

http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html

NOT: Togan senin belgeni cok begendim...   :Very Happy: 

Yani bu daha guzel bunu okuyun gibisinden yazmiyorum,

yanlis anlama...

----------

## rakdere

Ben bu yaziyi okumustum.

Insanin biraz morali bozuluyor, ama iyi bir yazi her seye ragmen.

 *himm demek boyle sormamam lazim falan diyorsun.*

 :Smile: 

----------

## togan

 *koray wrote:*   

> Sabahtan beri bunu ariyodum, Eric Raymond'un akillica soru
> 
> sorumu ile ilgili belgesinin Turkce cevrimi...
> 
> http://belgeler.org/howto/smart-questions.html
> ...

 

Selam Koray,

Ne tesadüf demin bende bununla Türkiyeden bir sitede karþýlaþtým.. Bir göz attým haliyle.. Tabiiki çok güzel zevkle okudum..Adres ise  http://www.btturk.net çok güzel gerçekten arkadaþlar iyi bulmuþlar..

Kolay gelsin

----------

## hayalci

Togan yazın gayet uygun olmuş, forum kullanımıyla ilgili can alıcı noktalara değinmişsin.

Ben daha çok Türk forumlarında rastladım bu tarz sorunlara, ama sadece Türklere özgü olmayacağı belli zaten  :Smile: 

Türkçe forum açıldığında en başa koyarız bu yazıyı, biz de üzerinden geçebiliriz bir.

Koray'ın yolladığı yazı da çok harika, internette çeşitli kaynaklardan faydalanan herkesin okuması gerek. Ben bazı yerlerde vermiştim yazının bağlantısını, çok beğenmişti okuyanlar  :Smile: 

Kolay gelsin

----------

## mrpdaemon

togan google konusunda yerden goge kadar haklisin. Bence Gentoo ile ilgili bir sorunu olan arkadasin yapmasi gerekenler su siralama:

1- forums.gentoo.org, aha tepede sagda ne guzel 'Quick Search' diye bi alet koymus sevgili gentoo'cular, sorununuz bir uygulama ile ise direk uygulamanin adini, yok eger bir seyin nasil yapildigini ogrenmek istiyorsaniz (mesela partition table'i degistirmek) yapmak istediginiz sey + HOWTO yazarsaniz (partition table HOWTO) cikan sonuclarda mutlaka alakali bir sey olacaktir.

2- Ola ki sorununuz forumlardan kimsenin basina gelmemis ise (ya da basina gelen kimse forumlara yazmamis ise) bugs.gentoo.org dan aratabilirsiniz. Aratirken uygulamanin adinin onune 'ALL' eklerseniz (mesela ALL gimp) uygulama ile ilgili acilmis ve cozulmus tum bug report lari bulabilirsiniz. Oldukca yuksek bir ihtimalle sorununuzu burada gorebilirsiniz (sansliysaniz cozumu de mevcut olabilir).

3- Foruma baslik acin, bugs.gentoo.org'a bug report ekleyin. En fazla 1-2 gun icinde cevap alirsiniz  :Smile: 

----------

## ugus

forum kurallarina dikkat eden kullanicilarla dolu turkce forumumuzu sabirsizlikla bekliyorum   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nerval

 *ugus wrote:*   

> forum kurallarina dikkat eden kullanicilarla dolu turkce forumumuzu sabirsizlikla bekliyorum  

 

+1

----------

## Marifetli

 *Quote:*   

> Bizi saran bu Kabuk elbet birgün kýrýlacak ve Baharda patlayarak açan çiçekler gibi benimde geliþtiricilerim (Developer lerim) burada ve baþka önemli yerlerde yerini alacaklardýr.. Biz bunu hakediyoruz.. Bize sadece biraz cesaret gerekiyor..

 

Hemen yýlmayýn arkadaþlar. Bakýn ben de geldim.  :Very Happy: 

----------

